

Show HN: My little app Owe.to - sandeepshetty

Now that my little app (http://Owe.to/) got force launched (bit.ly/ePbEb3), would love to get feedback from you all. I'm still a little embarrassed by it but I think it is time to let it out to play.
======
LeBlanc
Cool app idea! You should integrate with the WePay API so that when you remind
people, they actually have the ability to pay.

<https://www.wepay.com/developer/reference>

Feel free to email me if you have any questions about the API.

~~~
sandeepshetty
That sounds like a great idea. Added to my todo. Thanks.

------
keiferski
I love the domain. Perfect for a simple web app.

A few things:

1\. I would move the 'About' tab over next to the 'Owed to You' tab.
Stretching it across looks slightly off.

2\. The last line of your copy could use a rewriting. Maybe "Try it out! Just
use your own e-mail address."Or just take out the comma.

3\. Is there a way to remove yourself from the e-mail list on the site? (not
just in the e-mail.)

~~~
us
I second on #3. There should be a quick link to log in and remove reminders.

Also very curious, what is the monetization strategy here.

~~~
keiferski
Doesn't seem like a business; more of a web app.

But maybe a small ad at the bottom of each e-mail?

~~~
sandeepshetty
That idea has crossed my mind but you need a lot of users to make it viable.

------
timthorn
Take a look at <https://www.whosebill.com/> for a more sophisticated take on
the idea

~~~
sandeepshetty
Whosebill.com looks neat. I'm aiming for a simple, just-get-it-done approach.
There isn't even a signup on mine.

~~~
bmelton
Not having gone past the front page, I much prefer the 'owe.to' approach to
'whosebill'. Having seen both of them for the very first time today, I can see
myself using owe.to over whosebill 9 times out of 10.

That said, whosebill does seem to have a ton more features, but I prefer the
narrower focus. The graphs on the whosebill homepage are confusing, even if
they're only pictures.

It looks good. I wouldn't say that it's _pretty_, per se, but it's far from
ugly, and appears to be 100% functional. Kudos.

------
JonLim
Great idea, Sandeep!

Curious: what are you using for the email notifications? I'd love to have a
discussion with you about that.

~~~
sandeepshetty
I'm using the hosting provider for email delivery and already hitting the
limits :)

Was looking at moving to one of the email delivery services. Would love to
talk. My email is in my profile.

------
audyyy
I didn't know Toronto had a TLD.

Also, I hope no one I know finds out about this app ;)

------
sandeepshetty
Clickable: <http://owe.to/>

------
power78
Have you checked out ohdontforget.com? Basically the same idea.

~~~
sandeepshetty
Nope. Looks great. Thanks.

------
sammville
I must say its a pretty cool idea. Love it..

